# looking for breeder in southeast wisconsin



## furey3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a great breeder in south east Wisconsin area?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What kind of dog are you looking for? I know someone with puppies on the ground already. PM me for more information.


----------



## furey3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guess I should be more specific.. Looking for a GSD to bring home to love and spoil. Not looking to show or be working.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

go to a shelter and get a dog there. there are millions of dogs without a home and yet people still go with breeders. They have purebreds in the shelter.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> there are millions of dogs without a home and yet people still go with breeders.


Many people are looking for something specific, and others want a known lineage. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any specific colors or look? What kind of activity level are you looking for? Any obedience, agility, etc type goals?

Anything specific you're looking for in terms of temperament?

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Xeph said:


> Many people are looking for something specific, and others want a known lineage. Nothing wrong with that


 a gsd to love and spoil are all over in rescue, and so far, those have been the requirements. that would be my advice to search there too


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I know there is www.KenlynKennels.com (east of Madison) mostly ASL some German stuff too.
I have one of Kent's dogs, (1/2 ASL 1/2 german) I'm doing agility with her and we just started trialing, having a blast. Very sweet girl, eager to please.


----------



## furey3 (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't mean to start a debate on where to look for a GSD... My husband is set on getting a pure bred , not a mix and if I could find one in a rescue that I can say "yes honey this is pure bred" , I would get it in a heart beat. My dogs were always mixed with german's... I for one don't like not looking in the shelter and resuces... But.. he was raised with one and is set on one now. 
It needs to be as tiny as possible, and 8 wks is minimum I know. We need to intergrate our cats to the new addition. 
We just want an addition that is from pure lines an will give us that sense of security for my family as needed and possibly do that agility courses.
As this does pique my interest. 
As for temperment, nice even not hyper,not shy, not mean~ probably more laid back the better as we are pretty mellow. and above all we do not want to encourge any puppy mills.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You probably won't have any difficulty finding a purebred GSD in a rescue who is able to do agility-you can find some really nice dogs in rescue-Good luck with yoursearch


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

For sure look into a rescue then. You will have no problem finding a purebred and sometimes you can find puppies. If you just need one that's cat-safe, getting an adult that's been cat tested is better than getting a puppy that you don't know is cat-safe or not.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Google Wisconsin German Shepherd rescue and you'll come up with a few for the state. Dogs will be altered, vaccinated, health cleared and evaluated already.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You don't have to explain why a rescue is not what your husband wants.....you came on asking for breeders in a specific area....plain and simple....some can read and help you hopefully.


----------



## vontief (Sep 21, 2011)

_ **** No ADVERTISING allowed - contact OP by PM **** _

*ADMIN*


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Melinda at VomGildaf has a great reputation and some really nice dogs. She is in south WI

www.gildafk9.com


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Wisconsin has a really nice GSD rescue. Please look into it before you decide. 
http://gsraw.com/ . They have a big turnover so I'm guessing they can find you just the right dog. I know from experience the good feeling you get from rescuing.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Some ppl don't want rescues and would rather experience owning a puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can recommend Gail Smith in Wauconda, IL. She had American show lines but not the extremes. Her dogs are healthy, stable and make great family pets. My first GSDs came from her lines.

She usually has either black & red or black & tan and traditional coats. They are raised around kids, other dogs (Chinese Cresteds) and cats.

If you are interested, PM me and I will give you her phone number.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Contact the german shepherd dog club of wisconsin

I'm sure they can help assist


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

http://gsdcw.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

